# Anyone good at maths??? :-)



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Right I am stuck completely on a Maths question... So need advice and help on how to do it??

Its on Fractions.... 

Question 

3 2/5 - 1 4/7 =

Its a practice questions for an exam on Monday morning. Trick is make the denominator the same (bottom number) and then do the same to the numerator. 

Which gives you 

2 14/35 - 20/35

Then I am lost.... I have the answers here and it makes no sence....

Should then go

1 49/35 - 20/35 <<< How on earth do you get 49?!! I am assuming you times 7?? But how?? 

Giving you a answer of 

1 29/35 <<< Which I know it 49-20 over 35

Help??

So if someone could please explain how you get 49/35 I can crack it!   

Thanks Natalie xxx
PS.... I havent actually been taught this yet, I just want to get ahead....


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Not sure how to explain this but here goes,

I thnk that 2 14/35 is the same as 1 49/35 because you have to assume that a full 1 is 35/35 in fraction terms, therefore if you are wanting to reduce it to a simpler fraction then you would add the 14/35 to 35/35 which is 1 49/35 (because 14 + 35 = 49), so you've just reduced the fraction to a simpler form.

Gosh i hope that makes sense to you, it does to me but i'm not very good at explaining things.

Love Leanne x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Mmmm this might explain it slightly better,

2 14/35 =1 14/35 + 35/35,

therefore 2 14/35 =1 49/35

Love Leanne x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Leanne

aaahhhhhhh!! I get it now you put it that way!!!   So simple when you know how!   

Thanks again, I will let you know how I do with the other questions.

Natalie xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha so glad you get it, i'm utterly rubbish at explaining things like that. Surprised i worked it out to be honest, haven't done any maths since i finished my A Level in it 10 years ago - my brain is just generally mush these days.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Tell me about it, I havent used my brain like this for 10 years!!! 

But it does come flooding back.... Thanks again, I just did another question and it all works out   Very please now... I can rest easy about the exam.   

Now on to A level biology!


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

WTF!!!!!    lost me on the any one know maths bit...... 

your all very brainy!!!!! good luck with the exam!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

lol Kitten!!! Thanks hun xxx


----------

